
Plastc is shutting down - Karunamon
Http://plastc.com
======
coffeemug
I was really excited about this product! Sorry it didn't work out for you
guys. As someone who went through a similar experience recently, I assure you
that there is life after Plastc (but it won't happen over night, so give
yourself some breathing room).

Thanks for working on this product for the past few years, and best of luck in
whatever you do next!

------
sctb
Current discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14161221](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14161221)

~~~
TheAceOfHearts
I think you meant to link here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14159963](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14159963)

~~~
sctb
Yes, thanks!

------
plasma
Best wishes to the team during this stressful time.

